# Could this be the next replacement?



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

This could be a worthy replacement for our Nexus. (only if it comes to Verizon, hopefully)









* 4.8-inc "full HD" display with a 1080p resolution

* 16:9 aspect ratio

* 1.5 GHz QUAD CORE Samsung Exynos processor

* 8-megapixel camera in the back and 2-megapixel camera up front

* Ice Cream Sandwich (Android 4.0)

* 4G LTE


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

4.8 is getting big. I honestly struggled with going to the Gnex. And at times it still feels big. Don't get me wrong, love it. Came from a Dinc2...which I thought was as large as I wanted so....


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

If the 4.8 takes up the entire front of the phone I'm sold


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

4.8" is ridiculous, but if it's only maximizing the size of the screen without changing the device size, then it's okay. I agree that 4.65" on our Nexus is pushing it already.

Just a side note: saying 16:9 and 1920x1080 resolution is redundant as the result of 1920 / 1080 is the same as 16 / 9.


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea, 4.8 is pretty big. Our GNexs are already 4.65, let alone adding another almost 2 more inches. We'll be almost in the Galaxy Note territory by then. LOLz


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

If the bezel is smaller then, ahh! who cares I will take one! lol

and worthy? I would think it beyond worthy. It is twice the specs of our GN! Only drawback is TouchWiz


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

cordell said:


> If the bezel is smaller then, ahh! who cares I will take one! lol
> 
> and worthy? I would think it beyond worthy. It is twice the specs of our GN! Only drawback is TouchWiz


Yeah, but who uses the stock launcher?


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Yeah, but who uses the stock launcher?


Definately not me. LOLz


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cordell said:


> It is twice the specs of our GN! Only drawback is TouchWiz


Other drawback is the source isn't totally open either so you're at the mercy of Samsung for updates .


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry for the double post


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

4.65 -> 4.8 = 0.15" isn't all that much . Just a pinch over an 1/8th of an inch. Don't know why that would be an issue as it would be a 1080 screen and probably be around 432dpi. Add gorilla glass and I'll take that.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

SGSIII?

I really don't want to go biger than a 4.7. I figured since I could do the 4.7 and I thought I couldn't I could do like a 5.3 so I tried out my friends note, he let me put it in my pocket for a few hours while I was with him. I can't hold it with one ahnd, I need two, and I can't even type. 4;8 is probably big too.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

It's smaller than the Nexus. Way smaller bezel.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but a 16X9 screen would make the screen/shape sort of like the EVO 3D, right? Not the same size of the 3VO, but same sort of skinnier look/feel. I remember getting my 3VO and being disappointed in the size of the screen, it was not as wide as the EVO 4G, a step backwards IMO.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cordell said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but a 16X9 screen would make the screen/shape sort of like the EVO 3D, right? Not the same size of the 3VO, but same sort of skinnier look/feel. I remember getting my 3VO and being disappointed in the size of the screen, it was not as wide as the EVO 4G, a step backwards IMO.


The galaxy nexus is already 16:9, that's what 1280x720 is and also 1920x1080. But your statement is also correct in that it's also the same aspect ratio as the evo 3D, which was 960x540. As someone already mentioned, what matters more is the bulk of the device outside of the screen (the shell), not the screen itself that really matters for the size.

Just for anyone that did not know:

1280 divided by 720 = 1.77777.....
1920 divided by 1080 = 1.7777.....
960 divided by 540 = 1.77777.....

all of which reduce to 16 over 9 and

16 divided by 9 = 1.7777777....

That's how ratio is determined. It's the lowest possible terms of the horizontal resolution of the screen and vertical resolution.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Quad core, 1080p screen? Hope you enjoy carrying around 4 batteries to make i through a day.


----------



## kiter86 (Aug 12, 2011)

Everybody realizes that this picture is a mockup and not an actual phone right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

those specs wouldn't be enough for me to abandon the Nexus before my contract is up. The dev support for this phone is too awesome and that alone will make this phone superior for the next two years.

What I do want to see, is some better battery specs. How is it that the RAZR was able to cram such a large battery in their phone yet still maintain a minimal size. That's where the GNex fails and they should have put more thought in to maximizing the battery. Next phone I get will have to last me a full day with use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

kiter86 said:


> Everybody realizes that this picture is a mockup and not an actual phone right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, but they also announced that the actual screen will take up way more than the Gnex's does. I can't picture it being bigger than the nexus.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Not a Nexus phone? Not for me.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Droid_Evo_8 said:


> Yea, 4.8 is pretty big. Our GNexs are already 4.65, let alone adding another almost 2 more inches. We'll be almost in the Galaxy Note territory by then. LOLz


2 inches != .2 inches


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Droid_Evo_8 said:


> This could be a worthy replacement for our Nexus. (only if it comes to Verizon, hopefully)
> 
> * 4.8-inc "full HD" display with a 1080p resolution
> 
> ...


Aren't these the released specs for the gslll ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frostyllama (Dec 31, 2011)

Worthy replacement? Its been like two months since g nex release!


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

its gonna be a sick phone, no doubt. I am also a screen size junkie, give me Galaxy Note XL (i made that up) and id be really happy! that being said, the Nexus is NOT big at all, its _just_ (literally by a hair) bigger than the Droid X and people had no problem putting that phone in their pockets. it is all opinion, but the bigger the screen the better is mine!

edit-

i agree with the statement regarding the EVO, my buddy has it and the screen width is a life saver! so much more room on the keyboard...look at how the iphone gets by with such a small screen...its _wide_!


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> its gonna be a sick phone, no doubt. I am also a screen size junkie, give me Galaxy Note XL (i made that up) and id be really happy! that being said, the Nexus is NOT big at all, its _just_ (literally by a hair) bigger than the Droid X and people had no problem putting that phone in their pockets. it is all opinion, but the bigger the screen the better is mine!
> 
> edit-
> 
> i agree with the statement regarding the EVO, my buddy has it and the screen width is a life saver! so much more room on the keyboard...look at how the iphone gets by with such a small screen...*its wide!*


Thats what she said


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

yarly said:


> 4.8" is ridiculous, but if it's only maximizing the size of the screen without changing the device size, then it's okay. I agree that 4.65" on our Nexus is pushing it already.
> 
> Just a side note: saying 16:9 and 1920x1080 resolution is redundant as the result of 1920 / 1080 is the same as 16 / 9.


you mean assuming square pixels. knowing that some screens have rectangular pixels for example, it's not redundant.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> you mean assuming square pixels. knowing that some screens have rectangular pixels for example, it's not redundant.


Uhm. 1920pixels by 1080pixels is 16:9 no matter how you slice it.

If you somehow think it isn't always true, please provide concrete links with math.

I might sound like like I'm being hardheaded, but I do like to learn and I like to ask for proof when there's doubt.


----------



## bearwithabeard (Aug 26, 2011)

I really hope it comes out later this year my upgrades in Nov, I was an HTC man but now I'm a Samsung convert. I liked touchwiz from when I had my fascinate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

If it looks like that mock up I will own it. Most beautiful phone ever IMO, I'll keep the nexus too.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Let's not focus on new devices yet guys GNex is still pretty new. a
Also it sucks to get use to the idea that Verizon will probably not get another Nexus unless its Moto which I hope

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

